# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Starfield simulation

## Fox

Why not post it here, too  :Wink: 

Here's my latest tutorial, it explains how to create a starfield
simulation. Sample code is attached; read the full tutorial *here*.

*Fox*

----------


## Arie

I'm very impressed!! It's so easy...
Very cool tutorial you made there, Fox!  :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:  

Arie.

----------


## Fox

Updated samples; I added short comments on how to change the tint of the starfield and how to make them appear more smoothly. All 3 samples have been updated, however the tutorial text is still the same.

----------


## Fox

I updated the tutorial and added a little extension: Lines instead of pixels! Using lines the starfield even looks good on higher speeds, where yet the pixels skipped too much space.

You can read the extended tutorial *here*. The sample download again comes in 2 flavours: With and without background picture.

Also I changed the example with bigger points; instead of PSet it uses the API now to draw the big pixels.

----------

